# Linco Spectin



## Black.Pied (Jun 27, 2010)

hiya all does anyone on the site give this to the birds during racing or before racing i have heard alot of pigeon men use this to improve performances


----------



## ohaus (Feb 18, 2009)

Black pied,

Used as a drug for respiratory infections, I don't think it is one just to give the birds without any noticable problems breathing.

Jim


----------

